# Broken RCA Tv



## candie819 (Aug 14, 2008)

My rca tv sound is whacked. when i turn it on there is no sound but after 20 min.s the sound returns and get louder and louder until i turn it off. i ve tried to adjust it with the volume button but that doesn't work it only work when i mute it. Can you tell me whats the problem and can i fix myself.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It's broken, and you probably can't fix it yourself. 

This sounds like an electronic failure, and with any recent TV equipment, module substitution is the way it will be fixed. Unless you have the modules and service information handy, it's going to be difficult for you to do anything with it.


----------



## richard matthews (Aug 25, 2008)

a. what size tv is it
b. what is the chassis # or model #
c. if it is a 32" or smaller crt type, it is probably cheaper to replace it .. but i can't tell for sure with out the chassis or model #


----------

